# Deer Repellent used to keep goats away from trees?



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

My goats are always eating my fruit trees... I know I should fence them off but I'm wondering if the Deer Repellent would work instead? It is all natural....

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

I had no luck deer repellent but some luck with cayenne pepper. In the long run you will have to wrap the trunks with chicken wire or something like that as they will strip the bark and kill the trees and can do this in a day. I learned the hard way ....lost 3 trees.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I agree with Mully. It's seems like deer repellent does not even work for deer (around here, anyway)...most likely, goats would hardly even notice it.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

well mine really liked the lilac leaves coated in cayenne pepper, I dont even think they sell deer repellant here, but try if it works and let us know :wink:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

You have my vote for the wire as well. Those trees are so weat, they will eat it up before you know.


----------

